# Help Identifing ducks



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you help me identify theses birds.. I have not seen them before. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Illegal to be taken. I would delete this thread.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

The one looks like a morganzer (the one one the left) and im mot sure on the type of duck on the right.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

How are they illegal? Looks like a hen hooded merganser and a drake ring neck.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't a guy joke around? Easy when people are shooting at birds they have never seen before.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Freak man I thought I was in trouble... I am newer to duck hunting and I havent seen every duck out there. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I highly recommend this book. It is a great way to learn to id birds.
http://www.amazon.com/Waterfowl-Identification-The-LeMaster-Method/dp/0811729826


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

one on the left is a hen morganzer and the one on the right is a drake ring neck. the one on the left is a fish duck the other one is a diver.. both birds are legal to shoot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hen Hooded Merganzer









Drake Ringneck









Now, i gotta say.... If you are _first_ unsure of what you are shooting at, please DONT! 

Please invest i a good reference guide:
http://www.amazon.com/Waterfowl-Identification-The-LeMaster-Method/dp/0811729826/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1383587644&sr=8-6&keywords=north+american+waterfowl


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Illegal to be taken. I would delete this thread.


LMAO!

Remember the photo of the western grebe awhile back? :shock:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Longgun said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Remember the photo of the western grebe awhile back? :shock:


Yeah and have seen a couple of these posts on here before I was a member so I finally decided it was my duty to mess with someone!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Illegal to be taken. I would delete this thread.


I laughed :smile:. Pretty good one.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Learn to ID your birds. If you don't know what it is you shouldn't be shooting it. I have seen to many of these post this year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Divers aren't ducks. You shot yourself some flying fish!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Divers aren't ducks. You shot yourself some flying fish!


Hater...


----------

